

Ask HN: Smaller(ish) Project Idea's - dscb

What are some smaller project&#x27;s that you could execute in a day to a week or so?<p>I&#x27;m think along the lines of setting up a personal email server, basic portfolio site, etc. Things that could broaden your knowledge of different services.<p>edit: Another example of what I was thinking about is setting up a basic dropbox clone for personal use running on your own server.
======
soneca
Do you know these useful MS Excel templates that you can find throughout the
interwebs? Calculate the needs of a BBQ for X people; lifetime savings
calculator; freelancer budget calculator, etc. (for some examples:
[http://www.spreadsheetzone.com/category.aspx?c=159](http://www.spreadsheetzone.com/category.aspx?c=159))

Find one that is useful for you and transform it on a cloud-based software. A
spreadsheet as a service, if you will.

------
scottmey
Here you go:

[http://www.dreamincode.net/forums/topic/78802-martyr2s-mega-...](http://www.dreamincode.net/forums/topic/78802-martyr2s-mega-
project-ideas-list/)

He also wrote this:

[http://www.coderslexicon.com/downloads/the-programmers-
idea-...](http://www.coderslexicon.com/downloads/the-programmers-idea-book/)

